# Spalten beim JasperReport



## resign (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Report hier, der ziemlich "schmall" ist, der Kunde möchte aber das Papier gut ausnutzen und die Ausgabe in 2spalten haben, wie kriege ich es hin, dass die Ausgabe wie in einem Buch (also von Spalte zu Spalte  fortlaufend ) ist?

1 |  3
2 |  4

Es MUSS eine JR engine der Version 2.0.2 benutzt werden :-(

Vielen Dank für jede antwort.
S.Berg


----------



## resign (5. Januar 2011)

Keine Ideen oder Vorschläge?


----------



## Matt297 (5. Januar 2011)

Guck dir mal die columnCount und columnWidth-Attribute beim jasperReport-Objekt(root-Element) an. Das sieht ganz nach dem aus, was du benötigst. Damit legst du fest, wieviele Spalten du gerne hättest, und wie breit die sein sollen, optional kannst du noch nen Column-Space einstellen. Jetzt baust du dir dein Detail-Bereich zusammen, und wenn er beim Report generieren am Ende seines vertikalen Platzes angelangt ist, sprint er nicht auf die nächste Seite sondern erst in die nächste Spalte und fährt dort fort. Das sieht da dann so aus, wie du es gerne hättest, habs eben getestet.

Gruß
Matt


----------



## resign (5. Januar 2011)

Einsame Spitze!
Danke
SB




Matt297 hat gesagt.:


> Guck dir mal die columnCount und columnWidth-Attribute beim jasperReport-Objekt(root-Element) an. Das sieht ganz nach dem aus, was du benötigst. Damit legst du fest, wieviele Spalten du gerne hättest, und wie breit die sein sollen, optional kannst du noch nen Column-Space einstellen. Jetzt baust du dir dein Detail-Bereich zusammen, und wenn er beim Report generieren am Ende seines vertikalen Platzes angelangt ist, sprint er nicht auf die nächste Seite sondern erst in die nächste Spalte und fährt dort fort. Das sieht da dann so aus, wie du es gerne hättest, habs eben getestet.
> 
> Gruß
> Matt


----------

